# Will you still...



## viewwing

carry your City and First bags when you're more than 40 yrs old? Especially if they're bright colors? Or would you stick to neutral colored ones? Or stop wearing Bal bags altogether? 

I'm struggling with the fact that Bal bags are funky and more motorcycle chic than distinguished woman of 40. Don't get me wrong, I love the style.. just wondering maybe I shouldn't get too many ... will I still wear them in 10yrs time?

Tell me your thoughts...if you're below 40. If you're above 40, pls share your experiences...


----------



## labrat1996

I'm 48 and I'll be carrying them till I die! I also refuse to cut my long blonde hair, wear True Religion Jeans and Uggs with the sequins. Why give in to age? Stay young as long as you can. I get compliments on my bags from strangers of all ages.


----------



## girlygirl3

Oh, I didn't START carrying Bbags (city or otherwise) until after the age of 40.  I couldn't afford them before that!


----------



## juzluvpink

I'll be 36 this August (not that far from being 40..) and I don't see myself changing style yet.. but who knows! I agree with labrat1996, I don't see why you have to dress "old" because you've reached a certain age.


----------



## JolieChouette

You're only old if you choose to be. Old is not numbers; it's a state of mind. I'm 27 - and I can't tell you I'll still be rocking my bags when I'm in a nursing home (but maybe then the nurses will be stealing them off me! haha)

Age doesn't matter. I think people should wear what suits their bodies/personalities. As for bags - whatever makes you happy!


----------



## roey

I don't remember ever being a distinguished woman of 40, and now that I'm 50 that word still doesn't describe me AT ALL.  People are individuals and don't magically change from casual (me) to distinguished at a certain age.  I plan to be buried with my Balenciaga bags because I can't think of one woman in my family who would use them like I do once I'm dead.


----------



## melovepurse

Another over 40 bbag addict - was never into designer bags till mid-30's nor could I afford them!! I love all my bags, especially the balenciagas and have no intention of stopping!!


----------



## DeryaHm

I'm 34 and like big bags so citys are a little small for me, but I'll still be carrying my other Bals in six years. Or, given the amount I've paid for them I sure hope I will!


----------



## BooIn

I'm 33, my 40 will be a short moment of time if God give me more years to live, and I determined myself that I will carry my City(s) in 40 years of age and beyond. That, and include bright colors. It's just me & my personality, don't think anyone could change it.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Absolutely!!

I discovered Bbags three years ago, and turned 42 on Jan 1st this year, and still own and use neutral and very bright Bbags: today, I carried my Rouge Vermillion RH Work with my Acne racer back denim swing dress and flat, tan sandals; yesterday I carried my Bouton D'or GSH day with fitted olive cargoes, loose bright violet T-shirt and same tan sandals.  

Bbags look great whatever age you are, as long as you are comfortable with what you wear.

My grandmother just turned 90: I bought her a RGGH Black Town that she wears sans strap because she's really short (I've taken the strap for my Black City!). She looks elegant and fantastic. She doesn't even need glasses, her skin is so even - no age spots, is almost lineless, save for a few smile lines, and she's so slim and healthy that she still does back-bends effortlessly at yoga class, and is still as sharp as a tack: unbelievable woman- I would like to be like her when I grow up


----------



## drati

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, I didn't START carrying Bbags (city or otherwise) until after the age of 40.  I couldn't afford them before that!



Same here. I was 43 when I got my first Bal a few years ago.  So a resounding yes.


----------



## KDC

Bbags are timeless.


----------



## cbarrus

I think it depends on your personal style at that time in your life.  I am way over 40 and love the look and will continue to wear mine as long as I want!  There are a few threads on this, but I think this one is the best and will give you your answer:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/zimmerframe-bbag-addicts-40-over-taken-chloe-forum-443358.html


----------



## Livia1

I have to share a story with you. I wanted to when it happened but I didn't want to start a thread because ... well, the bag was fake.
Anyway, I was at a museum and this lady was finishing a cup of tea. My guess is, she was about 80-85 years old. She wasn't overtly stylish nor eccentric etc. she was just a regular lady in her 80's. She got up and something caught my eye ... a (fake) Balenciaga City with tassels and all. And the woman rocked that bag.

I asked myself if I thought it was cool only because I love Balenciaga (even if it was fake but you get the idea) and I honestly think if I hadn't known Bbags, I would never have thought anything of it i.e. I wouldn't have thought the bag was too "young" for her. 
They're gorgeous bags


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'm going to say yes, I definitely will carry my Bals when I'm 40.  I only have neutral colours now at 27, so nothing is going to change when I'm 40.  I actually think Cities, especially in RH, are quite classy-looking when carried on the arm instead of slung and slouched over the shoulder as I sometimes do now.


----------



## Anna_525

I am turning 49 this year and I would like to think that I still rock it!


----------



## chemosphere

My answer is a resounding yes too!  I just turned 37 and I wear Bals (sgh and ph) pretty much daily with the odd break for one of my other favorites (marni, lanvin, jil sander, a fendi peekaboo- my current non-Bal fav).  I, too, LOVE the belief that age is but a number, but I also think that Bals have become a classic and are timeless and appropriate for any age really.  Some of my favorite pics of people rocking their Bals are of "older" fashion industry people taken by various bloggers... I often think they carry them even better than the young models and certainly better than the celeb kiddies!).


----------



## chemosphere

^^^^ *Anna*, you ARE rocking it!!!!  You look fab!


----------



## Anna_525

Thanks, *chemo*! I love the style of Bbags and I will forever incorporate it in my wardrobe styles! Even after I stop dyeing my hair! LOL


----------



## rollergirl

Count me in with the older people who say yes, I'll still carry my bags.  My chronological youth came before the advent of the first Le Dix, back in the dark ages, in a land that time forgot.  And when I was  a student and then a law student, I didn't have any money so I didn't spend any money.  I didn't really have expensive designer anything until I was older and could pay for it.  I've been with BAL for 10 years and always come back, because it's comfortable for me.  So, yes, absolutely, already doing it.


----------



## mpgtown99

Turned 40 last year and that's when I *started *carrying B bags!


----------



## Susan Lee

Love this thread! Turning 40 this year *ACK!* and I plan to carry my Bals until my arms cant lift them anymore (and hopefully that wont happen for at least another 40 years!)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am 36, recently got hooked on Bal bags. I actually think I have gotten more comfortable with my style as I am getting older, in my 20s I was all about looking polished and perfect all the time, now I am loving the edgy/rocker looks, with bed head hair. I think everything has its own time and place, I would still carry my Bal passed 40, to work and day to day stuff, but if I was going to a funeral or a religious service I would opt for a hand held bag like a black epi alma. 
It's not what you carry, it's how you carry it.


----------



## MAGJES

I'm no longer in my 40"s and feel very comfortable carrying my bals.....in all colors, hardware combos, and sizes.  

It never occurred to me that I might be too old....


----------



## agalarowicz

i dont think bals are one of those things you can be "too old" for. the bags are beautiful, as are the women who carry them (evident by the above pic)


----------



## viewwing

Thanks for all your comments! 
You see, I have an outremer gsh First and am really wondering if I'd still be carrying it when I hit 40 which isn't that far away... Somehow the outremer gsh first looks a little young to me?


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ooh Outremer is the most perfect pop Blue colour IMO. You should go out, enjoy it & rock that baby....I have an Amethyst which I consider to be very pop & I adore it. I rock it more than my non pop colours...I am in my 40's......

Age is a frame of mind, it's all about what you feel comfortable with & how you carry the bag. It has nothing to do with age... In fact the older I'm getting, the more pop colours I want....


----------



## outtacontrol

I will be 29 this year and it never occured to me that one could be too old to carry a bal. I will be one of those that carry them until my old dusty wrists just can't hangle the weight anymore. maybe then, I will switch to rh bags or firsts or something...


----------



## Nancy in VA

Well - I am past 40 and still wearing them!
What am I supposed to do? Go to Walmart and get a big pleather bag with lots of dividers in it?  Next I will be wearing sweatshirts with kittens on them.  LOL


----------



## woody

If it looks good and suits what I am wearing, I'll be using my bbags as long as they continue to suit me. I mean its just a bag, its not like wearing cut off denim shorts that are shorter then the pockets dangling out lower then the legs  (you'll know what I mean if you have seen them).

I'm not really worried about my age and those wrinkles appearing. I think everyone will agree you still feel young inside and I still want to look well put together .


----------



## HOT4LV

I turned 45 this year and I love my Bbags! I just started collecting them last year and they seem timeless


----------



## viewwing

woody said:


> If it looks good and suits what I am wearing, I'll be using my bbags as long as they continue to suit me. I mean its just a bag, its not like wearing cut off denim shorts that are shorter then the pockets dangling out lower then the legs  (you'll know what I mean if you have seen them).
> 
> I'm not really worried about my age and those wrinkles appearing. I think everyone will agree you still feel young inside and I still want to look well put together .



Oooh! Those shorts are terrible! HAHAH~:lolots:


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Agree!! Although we always talk about wearing anything at any age, that is one thing no one should wear at any age: horrible! No one should wear them, ever, no matter how hot your legs, or how young on the inside or outside you feel, because they are just off-putting. No BBag can save a look like that, sorry:cry:


----------



## afv2011

I might, depending on how I feel when I am at that age


----------



## Tokyo

I saw a lady looked no less than 60 at Ginza in Tokyo, she was wearing beautiful designer clothe (That was a Prada dress!) and carrying Amethyst Twiggy , she looked stunning! I also saw a lady looked over 50 at the station nearby was carrying Pommier RH City with jeans and a shirt, she was very stylish!


----------



## Shivadiva

I´m in my Forties and my Bal obsession is just beginning


----------



## klj

I will be 46 this year and will def. carry them for a long time after that..I only have neutrals(black and Anthra) though,(If I had colored ones I would carry them as well) and RH which I prefer over GH.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I came back to this thread because I started wondering what the "lifespan" of a Balenciaga is... They do seem more delicate than any other leather bag I own, and even though I do try to be careful with my bags, I'm not sure if it will be that great looking by the time I get to 40! LOL...

My Canard City that I've not had for a year yet is showing more wear than the cheap 4 year old Banana Republic leather messenger bag that I bash around while traveling and wear in all sorts of crazy weather!


----------



## klj

^I know..I've been using my(2010) Black ALOT and noticing the fading color on it..mostly the edging which I don't like..its wearing okay though still. I wish they would make every black super saturated and thick even on RH bags.


----------



## new*york*dollz

I just bought my first Bbag in May. I can't count (or don't want to ) how many I'v bought since then. Addicted for sure. Especially the colored ones. I just turned 52 a couple of months ago and definately don't feel the bags are to young for me. I find them to be kinda conservative. Not loud or flashy at all. Just great leather and wonderful colors to choose from. For me I would say they're timeless. I can't imagine an age where I won't where them. Besides how do you afford this when you're young?


----------



## purseinsanity

Anna_525 said:


> I am turning 49 this year and I would like to think that I still rock it!



  You're turning 49????  Holy crap!  You look like you're half that age!!


----------



## saff

I just turned 40 and I feel that personally, my taste is expanding to include other brands for variety and different looks ie. corporate/bit of edge/hip mum. Having said that, I think the GH version will suit all the previously mentioned occasions. Bals suit women of any age who has a bit of an attitude. I find that I reach for my Bals when I want to go out there an make a statement.


----------



## rollergirl

Now that I'm old, I promise I won't be sporting my Bal bags in the event I'm ever wearing Daisy Dukes or my light up Christmas sweater.  Really.


----------



## viewwing

rollergirl said:


> Now that I'm old, I promise I won't be sporting my Bal bags in the event I'm ever wearing Daisy Dukes or my light up Christmas sweater.  Really.



:lolots: Ok.. really.


----------



## clevercat

Yes - these bags are timeless! And I don't think age really comes into it....


----------



## viewwing

saff said:


> I just turned 40 and I feel that personally, my taste is expanding to include other brands for variety and different looks ie. corporate/bit of edge/hip mum. Having said that, I think the GH version will suit all the previously mentioned occasions. Bals suit women of any age who has a bit of an attitude. I find that I reach for my Bals when I want to go out there an make a statement.



Hmm.. yeah I find myself looking toward other brands too when I ask myself.. will I wear this bag when I hit 40 (a few yrs down the road)? I think I won't be buying anymore bright Bals. Perhaps just one more neutral and my Bal collection is complete.


----------



## rollergirl

viewwing said:


> Hmm.. yeah I find myself looking toward other brands too when I ask myself.. will I wear this bag when I hit 40 (a few yrs down the road)? I think I won't be buying anymore bright Bals. Perhaps just one more neutral and my Bal collection is complete.




I've definitely diversified, and have other brands for when I feel it's more suitable for the occasion.  But with Chanel or Hermes, even, once you have a basic black flap/Birkin, maybe some more neutrals, you tend to start adding color and difference.  At least I do.  Maybe people in the south are just more into color and don't think of it as an age thing (of course, within reason).  By now, I'm sort of a Balenciaga hobbyist.  Maybe I should just get a job curating a museum of Balenciaga bags through the ages, and save myself some money.


----------



## maxxout

I'm way over 40.    
I think this works.


----------



## maxxout

I see no expiration date on wearing these bags.


----------



## cbarrus

^^ And, wear them well, you do!  I think the thing to remember is that 40 and beyond ain't what it used to be!  I agree with what others have said about the cut-off denim shorts, etc., but a beautiful handbag will always be in style no matter what age.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
ohhhh...thank you cbarrus

Agree...a beautiful well crafted handbag will always be cool.


----------



## cherrycola

I won't be 40 for another 12 years - but I have seen many ladies of that age wearing their Bals with style! E.g. on weekends with an elegant maxi dress


----------



## Hermancat

HA!  Love this!  Life goes by quickly.  It's the style and it's the attitude, not the 'number'.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

for sure, maxx - you absolutely one of my favourite pin-up Bal-gals!


----------



## BRITT

Here is another proof that Bbg s are timeless. Catherine deneuve (over 60)+ daughter in cannes festival few years back.
I am 40+ and love balenciaga,neutral and bright colors. Actually looking to buy mimosa soon


----------



## viewwing

rollergirl said:


> *Maybe I should just get a job curating a museum of Balenciaga bags through the ages, and save myself some money.*



:lolots: Yeh maybe you should! HAHAH!


----------



## viewwing

BRITT said:


> Here is another proof that Bbg s are timeless. Catherine deneuve (over 60)+ daughter in cannes festival few years back.
> I am 40+ and love balenciaga,neutral and bright colors. Actually looking to buy mimosa soon



What model is that grey bal bag? Is it the maxi twiggy?


----------



## pbdb

I am almost 42 in a couple of months and plan to wear my Bals (94% are GH) forever.
The bright colors do not discriminate against any age...IRL, I see many over 40 women carrying mostly their bright colored bags than their more subdued ones...the neutral ones are used when going to work, unless they're entrepreneurs so sky's the limit!!


----------



## viewwing

Maybe I do have a strange concept that I magically become a boring old hag when I turn 40!


----------



## RealDealCollection

viewwing said:


> What model is that grey bal bag? Is it the maxi twiggy?



That's a camelskin Bowler bag in the medium size...there's also a travel-size.


----------



## BRITT

Thank you RealDealCollection, I was puzzled by it!!! Definitly knew it was balenciaga though .lol. Can stop brain storming know.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I definitely plan on carrying my Bbags (brights and neutrals) for as long as I possibly can!


----------



## silverfern

Of all the people I've ever seen carrying Bal, one really stands out in my mind. She was an incredibly classy woman in her late 50s early 60s with a RH Black Work. She totally rocked it!


----------



## Ladylu1

I am 43 years old and I will continue going bbags many years more.


----------



## Anna_525

purseinsanity said:


> You're turning 49???? Holy crap! You look like you're half that age!!


 
*Purseinsanity*, thank you! It is not a close up photo, mind you! Otherwise you will see the age spots and gray roots! LOLOL


----------



## beauxgoris

I just think it's funny that "40" is being considered old or the mature age when you should be conservative or something? When I look at the European editors of Vogue etc. they're all in their mid 30's to 40's and above. Little girls aren't the height of edgy fashion - just check out Anna dello Russo, Giovanna Battaglia, Kate Lanphear and Emanuelle Alt. These are matured women that wear edgy fashion. If you're worried about how something looks for "your age" then you are probably not right for the look or brand.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ I would have to agree. Imo, 40 is really still quite young for this day and age! 

I would not put an age limit on Bal. I think it's all in the way you wear and personify your bags and style! If you feel good about it, that's really all that should matter. This thread kinda made me laugh though b/c where I live there's a large population of 'snow birds' and retiree's and I see a good majority of them wearing bags I'd more expect to see on a teen-20 something. Like the Big Buddha bags with all the frilly flowers and such.


----------



## viewwing

beauxgoris said:


> I just think it's funny that "40" is being considered old or the mature age when you should be conservative or something? When I look at the European editors of Vogue etc. they're all in their mid 30's to 40's and above. Little girls aren't the height of edgy fashion - just check out Anna dello Russo, Giovanna Battaglia, Kate Lanphear and Emanuelle Alt. These are matured women that wear edgy fashion. If you're worried about how something looks for "your age" then you are probably not right for the look or brand.



I think dressing mature for 40 is something asian related? I see most asian woman in their 40s more conservative and definitely not as edgy.. But europeans, ahh! They're very different. I think this differs from nationality.


----------



## pbdb

yes it is an asian thing...but honestly,  if your face, body don't really show your age, then why should you restrain yourself but of course, sensibility and a sense of decency should be considered.


----------



## tonkamama

viewwing said:


> I think dressing mature for 40 is something asian related? I see most asian woman in their 40s more conservative and definitely not as edgy.. But europeans, ahh! They're very different. I think this differs from nationality.


IMO... if one dressing herself "mature" after 40's...  usually dressed "mature" since in their 20's... Although I have to agree with Viewwing..  that most Asian ladies dressing more conservative.


----------



## tonkamama

I just discovered Bal last year and I found myself carrying these Bal babies much more often than my other "designer" handbags....I do think Bal bags do fit in all wardrobe styles...  edge, classic, even girly.....  If you like bal bag then it will work for you regardless of your age.        

*Ana, maxxout & Ladylu1 ~* you ladies style & Bal bags are rocking!!!


----------



## mere girl

I discovered Balenciaga at the beginning of last year - I'm 41! 40 _is_ the new 30!


----------



## shosho811

I will be turning 40 in a few years (34 now) and would hate to think that my bals will not 

be a feature in my life.... I love them to bits.

They truly are a timeless classic


----------



## Serena1

Well since I only got my first BBag for my 40th birthday, I hope to wear them for a very long time to come!  For me personally, I tend to stay with more neutral colors, occasionally trying brighter colors out in smaller size bags. I love the brighter colors, they make me happy just looking at them, but just don't wear them as much.  That, however, has always been my style, regardless of my age!
I may have to try some of the brighter F/W 2011 colors though, some sound wonderful!


----------



## viewwing

Serena1 said:


> Well since I only got my first BBag for my 40th birthday, I hope to wear them for a very long time to come!  For me personally, I tend to stay with more neutral colors, occasionally trying brighter colors out in smaller size bags. I love the brighter colors, they make me happy just looking at them, but just don't wear them as much.  That, however, has always been my style, regardless of my age!
> I may have to try some of the brighter F/W 2011 colors though, some sound wonderful!



Sounds like you need bright accessories - the bracelet, the coin purses etc! That's what I do.. super bright accessories with neutral bags!


----------



## beauxgoris

viewwing said:


> Sounds like you need bright accessories - the bracelet, the coin purses etc! *That's what I do.. super bright accessories with neutral bags!*



Me too! I love bright accessories in my basic colored bags.


----------



## PrincessBal

Im in the beginning of my twenties so its hard to tell but if they are still stylish and not completely worn out by then, why not! Who is to judge over what you wear and at what age? As long as you feel comfortable in whatever you choose to wear then go for it! Plus its a designer handbag we are talking about after all!


----------



## Serena1

viewwing said:


> Sounds like you need bright accessories - the bracelet, the coin purses etc! That's what I do.. super bright accessories with neutral bags!





beauxgoris said:


> Me too! I love bright accessories in my basic colored bags.



That sounds like a very good idea!  I do need a new makeup bag!


----------



## CeeJay

You know what, I don't believe that the 'number' defines your Age!  I remember working with a gal in my 20's (who was 28), and she was an OLD LADY, yet the 'real' "old lady" (our Admin - who was in her 60's) was a HOOT and had a young attitude.  

As such, expect to see me slingin' that Bal bag on my wheelchair or Rocking chair; I expect to ROCK-IT for as long as I can!


----------



## viewwing

^^ :lolots: I'm trying to picture you in a wheelchair with a bal bag! That's soooooooo funny! (not in the bad way)


----------



## DeryaHm

Safa said:


> I'm 34 and like big bags so citys are a little small for me, but I'll still be carrying my other Bals in six years. Or, given the amount I've paid for them I sure hope I will!




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
ahahaha

I had to look for something in this post history and found this post from 2011!!! I was definitely right. Well past 40 now and still carrying my Bals, even the bright ones! Most of my Bal flats didn't make it though, but I still have a couple I pull out once in a while.


----------



## Norm.Core

Safa said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> ahahaha
> 
> I had to look for something in this post history and found this post from 2011!!! I was definitely right. Well past 40 now and still carrying my Bals, even the bright ones! Most of my Bal flats didn't make it though, but I still have a couple I pull out once in a while.


Saw this old thread resurrected and thought why the F not carry a Bal after 40?! I was mid 20s when I started carrying them and I’m still very much into them now that I’m in my mid 40s. 

Style evolves and stays true at the same time. As I’m typing this, I’m carrying my FBF and rocking my vintage floral DMs from the 90s! I’ll probably resurrect this thread again in 20 years and still say the same. Only I won’t say they’re vintage but more like antique.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Saw this old thread resurrected and thought why the F not carry a Bal after 40?! I was mid 20s when I started carrying them and I’m still very much into them now that I’m in my mid 40s.
> 
> Style evolves and stays true at the same time. As I’m typing this, I’m carrying my FBF and rocking my vintage floral DMs from the 90s! I’ll probably resurrect this thread again in 20 years and still say the same. Only I won’t say they’re vintage but more like antique.


I'm 65 and I rock whatever I damn well please.


----------



## viewwing

Funny you guys!i started this thread...n am please to say I’m still rockin my Bal bags today! Eventhe bright colored ones and the old giant studs too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

labrat1996 said:


> I'm 48 and I'll be carrying them till I die! I also refuse to cut my long blonde hair, wear True Religion Jeans and Uggs with the sequins. Why give in to age? Stay young as long as you can. I get compliments on my bags from strangers of all ages.


This is true for me as well.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Like others have said:  I didn't buy my first BBag until in my 40's, I don't give a rip what anyone says about me, I'm going to do what makes me happy.   I will carry my colorful Bals until the day I die, lol.

ETA:  It's funny that an 11 y.o. thread has been resurrected!


----------



## shazzy99

I'm over 40 and my oldies are still my favourite bags and I will carry them forever. Don't think I can give any of them up. 

Funnily enough, when I visit the store now, if I'm carrying an oldie, the SA's fawn over them and are very excited as haven't seen them before. SA's at my store are young guys in their 20's, it's pretty funny to watch them admiring bags that are nearly as old as them


----------



## Dmurphy1

I first read this thread years ago and I have to admit it definitely got in my head to the point I sold off all of my Balenciaga bags. Ha !! Nonsense.  I turned 61 this month and how I missed these bags !!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I first read this thread years ago and I have to admit it definitely got in my head to the point I sold off all of my Balenciaga bags. Ha !! Nonsense.  I turned 61 this month and how I missed these bags !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335227


May I ask how tall you are? You look sensational with this twiggy. Thinking about a brightly colored twiggy for myself. And I'm over 40!


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> May I ask how tall you are? You look sensational with this twiggy. Thinking about a brightly colored twiggy for myself. And I'm over 40!


I am 5'6 and I'm looking for another twiggy too in a bright color. Happy hunting !!


----------



## bambiraptor

I'm gonna be 37 this year and yes. 100%.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Bought my first Bal bag last year at 38, and another one a few months later. They used to be too expensive for me, couldn’t afford it in my 20’s ...
At almost 40, they bring that rock touch to my almost too minimalist/ classic wardrobe. They save me from being a fashion bore


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Of course! All of them. And my moto jacket 
I'm forever a rocker at heart, I'm counting on these timeless items to keep me timeless.

There is no way Ghesquière wasn't listening to these guys while creating the City and moto. And I approve


----------



## kcd1695

I'm 43 and still carry my cities! I have two


----------



## Hotmumma

The good thing about still rocking Bbags as you get older, is that you can afford more


----------



## cly_forever

As long as one does not rob or steal, I just think any one who carries any well made bag (_or Bal bags_) are awesome because they love what they love.


----------



## bagshopr

I'm suddenly feeling my age (late 50s). I will continue carrying my black Day but I have sent my pink City to Fashionphile for a quote. I think it's the color that made me choose to keep one and sell the other.


----------



## trizia.santi

Yes! I couldn’t afford them when I was in my teens, nor did my parents want to buy me one. As I got older, I managed to buy a few for myself. I then thought I had quite a few at one point (I think I had 8 at some point) so I decided to sell almost all of them and keep only one (an RHW Day in Gris Tarmac) two years later I ended up buying again! Right now, I have 2 bags, a wallet, and a mini bag keychain.

I realised that Balenciaga was something I’d always have a special place in my heart for, and it will forever be one of my favourite bag designs ever.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm past that age and it never occurred to me that I shouldn't carry a City.  I don't have any bright colored ones but I have bright colored bags from other bands.
There are things that I think are not age appropriate - like wearing short shorts when you have legs that aren't attractive (really at any age) or are wrinkly
But bags?  No


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> I'm past that age and it never occurred to me that I shouldn't carry a City.  I don't have any bright colored ones but I have bright colored bags from other bands.
> *There are things that I think are not age appropriate - like wearing short shorts when you have legs that aren't attractive (really at any age) or are wrinkly*
> But bags?  No


HA!! .. thank you for that as I feel 100% the same about that scenario (_and given where we both live?!? .. well, it's seen a little too often IMO_)!  Unfortunately, when I see 'things' like that (_in addition - people who are really too big/lumpy wearing leggings and/or older women with large saggy breasts not wearing bras_) .. well, I oftentimes don't even notice what handbag they are wearing as my eyes have already been shocked!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> HA!! .. thank you for that as I feel 100% the same about that scenario (_and given where we both live?!? .. well, it's seen a little too often IMO_)!  Unfortunately, when I see 'things' like that (_in addition - people who are really too big/lumpy wearing leggings and/or older women with large saggy breasts not wearing bras_) .. well, I oftentimes don't even notice what handbag they are wearing as my eyes have already been shocked!


Yes.  Recently we saw a woman at a party.  She was wearing some sort of stretchy onesey type garment.  Flesh or pink toned top and bottom.  She was relatively young - maybe 30's.  BUT she had a lumpy bottom.  My DH finds this type of thing more offensive than I do.  I always say there is some guy who will find this attractive.  But don't these women have a mirror?


----------

